# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  не удаляется пакет MOffice Pro 2003

## Leo1012

Добрый день,хелперам и юзерам.
На днях устанавливал MOffice 2010 Standart. Перед этим удалил через панель управления-установка и удаления программ MOffice 2007 Standart -полностью,затем начал удалять MOffice Pro 2003 , но при удалении
выскачала ошибка 1316 и удаление не была завершено.
Cкриншот не добавился во вложения (форм.jpg) поэтому с него переписываю:

Ошибка 1316 .Ошибка при чтении из  файла файла С:\WINDOWS\Installer\PRO11.MSI . Проверьте подключение к локальной сети или работоспособность дисковода для компакт дисков. Сведения о других возможных способах решения проблемы см.в C:\Program Files\ Microsoft Office\OFFiCE 11\1049\SETUP.CHM.

В словах где полностью заглавные буквы так и было написано в оригинале ошибки 1316.
 Кто понимает помогите удалить  MOffice Pro 2003.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Slava VVV

Я заметил, 
что одни программы деинсталла требуют наличие файла 
Proret.msi в самом начале процесса деинсталляции Офиса,а 
другие (в частности, Ace utilities) -в самом конце,когда уже все удалили и ищут этот 
файл, которого у меня нет. Выскакивала ошибка 1316 (при этом блокировалось все управление, кроме кнопки ОК, например,при попытке перезагрузить комп через Пуск он просто зависал) ,а при нажатии ОК весь 
процесс деинсталляции шел вспять (все опять восстанавлива- 
лось). Однако теперь,как только выскочила эта ошибка я тут 
же нажал Reset. Комп ребутнулся -и ,вот оно - от Офиса со всеми приложениями не осталось и следа, WordPad появился в 
контекстном меню Создать и т.д. ,что и требовалось.

----------


## Leo1012

> Однако теперь,как только выскочила эта ошибка я тут 
> же нажал Reset. Комп ребутнулся -и ,вот оно - от Офиса со всеми приложениями не осталось и следа


Начал  удалять через панель управления-установка и удаление программ снова выскочила ошибка перегрузил кнопкой на процессоре Reset и.......... после перезагрузки моей  XP *MOffice Pro 2003* бесследно исчез следовательно *удалился* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Можно ли рационально это как нибудь объяснить?

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*

Начал создавать документ в ворде ,открыл появилось сообщение о ворде  2003нажал нет,документ не создался затем при повторе нажал да и *MOffice Pro 2003 ожил* в установке и удаление программ :Shocked: 
Документы открываются вордом 2010 Standart,но при  попытке удаления MOffice Pro 2003 выдаются 2 ошибки:
1)ресурс с установочными файлами для этого продукта не доступен.Проверьте существование русурса и доступ к нему
2)нужный ресурс находится на сетевом ресурсе,который сейчас недоступен.Нажмите "Ok",чтобы повторить попытку,или укажите другой путь к папке ,содержащей пакет установки "PRO11.MSI" затем выскакивает еще одно окно с наименованием Windows Installer файл не явл.правильным пакетом установки продукта MOffice-профессиональный выпуск версии 2003.Попробуйте найти пакет "PRO11.MSI"в папке,из которой выполняется установка MOffice -профессиональный выпуск версии 2003
Что делать то?Получается *MOffice Pro 2003 и ныне там*?

----------


## Slava VVV

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/830168
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826511/ru может поможет :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301/ru вот это вроде будет полезнее.

----------


## Leo1012

Отсюда http://support.microsoft.com/kb/838687/ru скачал программу Microsoft Fix it 50302 только для MOffice 2003, для остальных версий другие Microsoft Fix it.
Вот здесь очень хорошая статья http://www.interface.ru/home.asp?artId=25177 ,через нее можно копировать версии Microsoft Fix it и  скачивать уже на оф.сайте Майкрософта.
Запустил ее и она начала в 3 действия удалять MOffice Pro2003.По времени это заняло где около 5-10 минут.
Проверил в панели управления MOffice Pro2003 действительно была удалена Microsoft Fix it 50302. 
В этот раз надеюсь уже навсегда. 
P.S. Документ в MOffice 2010 открывается нормально.Все ok Slava VVV. :Cheesy:

----------

